# Where are the car boot sales between Alicante Valencia



## jimllshiftit (May 24, 2009)

Coming down to Moraira area next month and would like to know where the car boot sales or rastros are in and around the Alicante and Valencia area. 

I know about the TIM one in Salinas on Sunday and possibly Wednesday mornings but would like to know of others in the area on other days of the week. 

All the information I find by googling this tends to show a lot of out of date info so first hand knowledge would be greatly appreciated. 

Looking forward to hearing from you


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

Sunday at Pedreguer Industrial on a Sunday morning. 1€ for parking. Don't expect a UK Boot though. Things tend to be expensive and old.

There used to be one in Denia on a Friday morning, don't know if it's still going though.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Sunday morning Montserrat. Boot sale and market


----------



## jimllshiftit (May 24, 2009)

"Things tend to be expensive and old" Very pleased to hear it, I am coming down as a seller, not a buyer so that could work in my favour. 

Sounds like Sunday mornings are well catered for, anything else going on during the week?


----------

